# Plains rats (Pseudomys australis)



## dottyback (Oct 16, 2009)

Not python food but an adorable native rodent to Australia..I will take some better photo's soon..


----------



## kupper (Oct 16, 2009)

question... why ? LOL


----------



## dottyback (Oct 16, 2009)

coz they are cute!


----------



## kupper (Oct 16, 2009)

do they ahve any weird habits re breeding or little perks ?


----------



## Londos1990 (Oct 16, 2009)

snake food...........


----------



## Londos1990 (Oct 16, 2009)

Settle dotty


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 16, 2009)

are they captive? also can we keep them in nsw and how much do they go for? thanks.


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 17, 2009)

I kept Pseudomys back in the 80s. They're gorgeous little fluffballs!


----------



## whcasual79 (Oct 17, 2009)

i just had to wrestle my jungle while he was trying to bite the screen off me laptop ....


----------



## dottyback (Oct 17, 2009)

They are captive bred, You guys in NSW can keep them. About $100 pair.



ryanharvey1993 said:


> are they captive? also can we keep them in nsw and how much do they go for? thanks.


----------



## kupper (Oct 17, 2009)

Are they feral little beasts dottz?


----------



## dottyback (Oct 17, 2009)

They are a touch shy but more friendly than typical hopping mice..


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 17, 2009)

aaaw i want some they are gorgeous


----------

